# 12 foot jon conversion



## bandgeek1263 (Jun 30, 2009)

I have been reading everywhere on how to transform a jon boat to a bass boat, but no place has actually said where to start. i will be getting a 12 foot aluminum soon and want to get started asap. I have no idea where to start. 
These are some things i want on the boat:

front/rear casting decks
waterproof storage
livewell
bilge pump
Electronics (fishfinder, trolling motor, radio, etc)

!!please help!!

bandgeek1263


----------



## Jim (Jun 30, 2009)

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining!


Post up some pictures after you get the boat, and then the members can try to help you with the design. Some 12 footers are too narrow for decks and stuff, and the weight limit of the boat might make it impossible. 

A good place to start to see what others have done is here: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=3156


----------



## russ010 (Jun 30, 2009)

The first thing you need to do is draw a rough sketch of the inside of your boat... then draw in what components you want in it. This will help you decide how much room you will need for storage, where to run your electrical wires, and battery placement.

If the boat is a 1232 (32" is the inside floor width), you won't be able (in my opinon) to deck it... you'll only really be able to put a floor in it. If it's just you fishing in it, you can stand in the middle between the rear bench and middle bench, but that's about it. Storage will be slim, but you can cut out the insides of the middle bench and use that. Then mount you a permanent seat in the front floor. For this I would recommend using 15/32" exterior grade plywood (non pressure treated) mounted directly to the ribs.

If you have a 1236, you have a little more flexibility, but not much. I did this conversion a few times and the best that I found to work was a flat floor in the middle between the rear and front bench, then raise the front deck to be level with the top of the middle bench seat. Any higher than that and you're liable to do a topsy turvy when you get out to your spot on the lake. 

Once you give us a few more specifics of your boat - make, width of floor and across the gunwhales... what kind of livewell you're looking to put in (permanent or removable - like a cooler).. we'll be able to give you some more guidance

Welcome to the site!! :beer:


----------



## bandgeek1263 (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks guys.

I am looking for a cooler-type livewell. My plan is to be able to open a hatch then put the cooler in and use it that way. Then if all I am doing is cruising, and I don't need a livewell, I can just take it out and lose the weight.

I definetly want a deck, what dimensions should I look for?


----------



## Jim (Jun 30, 2009)

bandgeek1263 said:


> thanks guys.
> 
> I am looking for a cooler-type livewell. My plan is to be able to open a hatch then put the cooler in and use it that way. Then if all I am doing is cruising, and I don't need a livewell, I can just take it out and lose the weight.
> 
> I definetly want a deck, what dimensions should I look for?




I would go with a 1448.


----------



## bandgeek1263 (Jun 30, 2009)

how much do they run for, as in money?


----------



## Jim (Jun 30, 2009)

Around $1600. You could probably find a used one with some luck for cheaper.


----------



## ober51 (Jun 30, 2009)

bandgeek1263 said:


> how much do they run for, as in money?



I found my 1648 for $200. But it needed rivets rebucked and a good coat of steel flex (search that, there's a lot of literature on it). They are hard to find, that's for sure. And the one I did get had no papers and I had to spend another 150 or so on a title service, so now the boat is about $350, still great IMO. I am certain you can find a boat you'll like on Craigslist, but it may take a while. 

One option may just be getting a smaller boat, enjoying yourself, and finding something better in the off peak season and modding it then. You'd be able to do the thing you like the most this summer, use the boat.


----------



## ober51 (Jun 30, 2009)

Also depends on where you are located - this boat in Delaware is a good deal: https://delaware.craigslist.org/boa/1243157313.html

or in Myrtle Beach: https://myrtlebeach.craigslist.org/boa/1247440826.html

You get the point - just might have to drive a bit depending.


----------



## caveman (Jun 30, 2009)

A 1648 is a good size an as for price that depends on where you are at 2 yrs ago mine was 1800 new i have seen some on c list with 25 hp 06 for 35000/3800 go with the most you can afford.


----------



## caveman (Jun 30, 2009)

Also watch sidewall depth......


----------



## bandgeek1263 (Jul 1, 2009)

I really can't afford anything like that right now. Thats why I am getting the 12 footer. Or looking for a 14'. I don't really know.... How does side depth affect capabilities?


----------



## bandgeek1263 (Jul 1, 2009)

width of gunwale 54"
width at floor 37"
depth at transom 16"
overall length 12'


----------



## Nevillizer (Jul 1, 2009)

Here what I did to plan my mod: Go to any of the jon boats sites a copy a pick of the floor plan lay out. (1232; 1432; 1440; etc.) what ever you end up with. When you have save it you can insert it into say a word ducument. Then you can overlay you ideas on top. Like this. 






Now mine is a 1432 so it is to narrow to deck up for fishing. So the decks you see in the next picture are actually storage, live well, and some rod boxes.





As far as my mod has gone i have spent a total of $86 on the boat, for wood, carpet, hardware (hinges; screws, etc) and some conduit & camo tarp to mock up a bimini top. The lights and diamond plated floor I scavanged from other projects or had lying around.

Also for stability I intend on installing some outrigers like you see for canoes / kayaks. I know this is not for everyone but I am big guy and want the insurance (I don't ming getting in the water, but on my terms, not gravities). I hope this helps ya out. You can also look up my mod "USS Clarence" in boat modifications. Good luck.


----------



## bandgeek1263 (Jul 1, 2009)

So does it make sense to deck it? I really want to, but don't want to put anybody in danger, including myself. I am really stuck here guys....


----------

